# Smoking frozen fish?



## flyfisher (Aug 26, 2009)

I received some fresh bluefish(about 10lbs of fillet) this morning from a friend. The problem is i don't have time to smoke it until Saturday morning. so my question is..... can i freeze it -- thaw it Friday night -- and smoke it Saturday morning?

i also have the same problem with pork:) My boss has four pigs(he is a gentlemen farmer) that he needs to slaughter and wants me to take most of the meat. There is no way i can possibly smoke and or eat that much pork. 

Anyway, thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## flash (Aug 26, 2009)

Well eating it fresh is the best. Hopefully it was bled before filleting and freezing. But, I have frozen blues before and ONLY if I was going to smoke it and make a dip out of it. I would not blacken or fry it though.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 26, 2009)

I would just maybe smoke alittle and freeze the rest and save it for saturday. When you freeze it pit some water (saltwater if possible) in with the fish and it will keep better. Now for the pig PARTY AT FLYFISHER HOUSE cause that sounds like a load of pork your gonna have there. Maybe look around and see if you can pick up a cheap freezer. But really it's a good problem to have if you think about it.


----------

